# 15th Anniversary POLL



## jeff (Sep 21, 2018)

It's about that time of year. The 2019 Bash is just a few months away. For anyone not familiar, that's the event we conduct here every February to celebrate our creation in 2004. 

Along with lots of fun, this is a fundraising opportunity for us. We sell mugs and t-shirts with our logo. We'll be starting our logo design contest soon here as well.

I run a poll every year to help me gauge interest and demand for our products.

Please vote in the poll if you would probably:

Buy a mug ($35 plus shipping)
Buy a t-shirt ($12-16 plus shipping)
Enter the logo design contest

Thanks for voting and please comment in this thread if you have something to add.

A few notes: (1) Mugs will likely not be numbered this year. (2) T-Shirts will likely be short sleeve, no pocket, with the 2019 logo on the back and a smaller logo on the front upper chest area.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 21, 2018)

I will definitely buy a mug, and a long sleeve 100% cotton t shirt if offered.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Sep 21, 2018)

Jeff:
Mug and tee shirt.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 21, 2018)

As always I will buy a mug and a couple Tee shirts. Have to say this is a great way to show support for this great forum. 

Someplace on here there is the story of how this site came about and is a good one. If I find it i will post a link but if someone else beats me to it please post. Basically a couple of people had a vision back in 2004 and with their efforts and hard work we have what we have today. This site has grown in leaps and bounds over the years. The artistry of taking a simple 3/4" X 5" blank and making it into something special has come a long way. The journey is just beginning because I believe there is so much more to come into play. This site has grown in numbers and yes many have just made a cameo appearance but there are those that stood the test of time and you know who you are. Over those 15 years many people have shared their thoughts, prayers, experiences, and knowledge. Much of this knowledge is spread throughout the many pages of this fine forum as well as the infamous Library  here watched over by a man that gets little accolades but surely does deserve to take a bow, Wayne Racinowski.

As the forum grew Jeff has added many new forums and even added a Vendors forum which many people have taken advantage and this alone is an example to support this site. A simple donation and get a token that has meaning and is usable is something other sites do not do. This year marks a round number milestone which to me makes it special. Hopefully many will take part in the festivities and join the fun. Chance to show off your skills in all the contests. I could go on but I think you get the picture, so from a long time member please take note and help this forum continue with support and with your presence. And thank you Jeff for making us all proud to be members and keep up the great work. I am sure many more new and exciting things will emerge as we continue on. :drink::good:


----------



## bmac (Sep 22, 2018)

Have always bought the coffee mugs, but the wife has started fussing about all the mugs. Really liked the glass beer glasses that were offered one year. Was only able to get one and would like to have a set of them. Maybe an option again??

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Sep 22, 2018)

Jeff,
A mug, shirt, and a smock if you get them.  So glad I joined this site!  It is great.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2018)

bmac said:


> Have always bought the coffee mugs, but the wife has started fussing about all the mugs. Really liked the glass beer glasses that were offered one year. Was only able to get one and would like to have a set of them. Maybe an option again??
> 
> Bobby
> Louisiana



I know the feeling of too many mugs! I'm thinking that perhaps a smaller quantity of mugs, and some silkscreened or etched glassware, such as the pint glasses we had a couple years ago. A stoneware pint is available, as are bowls.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 23, 2018)

I know I am pretty new, Jeff, but maybe if you look back at the most popular premium items folks have purchased over the years and used them in a regular rotation it would be both beneficial and easier to manage. Say a 3 year rotation be a coffee cup, a pint glass and ???


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 23, 2018)

The thing with doing away with mugs is that there are people here that collect them. Maybe there is no value to them but it becomes an addiction. Just like people who collect beer steins such as Budweiser mugs. They do not drink from them but are collectable.  

Maybe a vote each year to see what membership wants.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep, I agree with JT, I'm one of those that simply collect the mugs. I'd be gutted if I missed out on one of those. 

I didn't know you actually had that many left over each year to make it a concern. 

You also absolutely HAVE to have window stickers this Bash.....My first one went back when I got a new work pick up.....and my second one was on my current pick up.....check out the pic. Some S.O.B decided he wanted my tools more than I did...:frown:


----------



## requal (Sep 23, 2018)

I see the logo contest as a waste of time.
There are professional graphics designers that show up at the time of the contest, and win. Then they accept their prize and disappear for another year.
Before entering ANY contests, the member should have to be active for at least six months prior to the contest, and not a post or two in that time. 

Or just hire a professional designer for the logo and get it over with.
People put a lot of effort into making a logo in hopes of having a chance, and it just being a dream. Maybe it set-up from the start. The same person has won it two years in a row, with very similar designs. Hmmm.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 23, 2018)

requal said:


> I see the logo contest as a waste of time.
> There are professional graphics designers that show up at the time of the contest, and win. Then they accept their prize and disappear for another year.
> Before entering ANY contests, the member should have to be active for at least six months prior to the contest, and not a post or two in that time.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at other contests and checked the winners out there. No I will not mention them.:wink:


----------



## Brian G (Sep 23, 2018)

jeff said:


> I know the feeling of too many mugs! I'm thinking that perhaps a smaller quantity of mugs, and some silkscreened or etched glassware, such as the pint glasses we had a couple years ago. A stoneware pint is available, as are bowls.



I would buy another pint glass like the last one, for sure.  A stoneware pint is intriguing, but I think I'd rather go with clear glass.

I have enough mugs, but if that was the only option, then I'd still buy a mug.

I really like the beer stein from a few years ago.  It's my go-to for coffee on the weekend.  Fewer trips between the easy chair and the coffee pot.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2018)

requal said:


> I see the logo contest as a waste of time.
> There are professional graphics designers that show up at the time of the contest, and win. Then they accept their prize and disappear for another year.
> Before entering ANY contests, the member should have to be active for at least six months prior to the contest, and not a post or two in that time.
> 
> ...



"A set-up from the start" ? Please elaborate on your accusation. What exactly would constitute a set-up? Who specifically are you suggesting is the dishonest one? Me?


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Yep, I agree with JT, I'm one of those that simply collect the mugs. I'd be gutted if I missed out on one of those.
> 
> I didn't know you actually had that many left over each year to make it a concern.
> 
> You also absolutely HAVE to have window stickers this Bash.....My first one went back when I got a new work pick up.....and my second one was on my current pick up.....check out the pic. Some S.O.B decided he wanted my tools more than I did...:frown:



There are never any left over, but my own mug cabinet is FULL!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 23, 2018)

requal said:


> I see the logo contest as a waste of time.
> There are professional graphics designers that show up at the time of the contest, and win. Then they accept their prize and disappear for another year.
> Before entering ANY contests, the member should have to be active for at least six months prior to the contest, and not a post or two in that time.
> 
> ...






You do realize the winner is picked by the membership with a "popular vote" format.  Is it possible that the person who wins repeatedly is more "in touch" with what will appeal to the broadest spectrum of people?


----------



## hanau (Sep 23, 2018)

stoneware pint I would be in for one of those.


----------



## allunn (Sep 23, 2018)

A mug, tee shirt and stoneware pint if offered. 

Tony


----------



## Xel (Sep 23, 2018)

jeff said:


> A few notes: (1) Mugs will likely not be numbered this year.


Though I understand the likely reasons why, that's a shame.

Stoneware pint for me, and a shirt depending on what sizes are offered.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2018)

Xel said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > A few notes: (1) Mugs will likely not be numbered this year.
> ...



We usually have S to 4XL


----------



## mark james (Sep 24, 2018)

I personally prefer the fact that folks who have a particular high level of skills in an area to enter any of the contests; and I would expect that they would do well.  With open voting, its a fair vote.  

The point that some members participate in the contests and less in the weekly banter may be overlooking that that member was very active at some time, and has contributed quite a bit to the knowledge-base of IAP.  (This is a strength of IAP in my opinion:  I can dig up conversations from years ago, re-read points on that topic, and learn from what others have contributed in the past).

Oh, both mug and t-shirt for me. :wink:


----------



## MDWine (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm always up for throwing cash at IAP, so I am in for the mug and at least 1 shirt, probably 2!

I would like to ask one thing, put the logo on the side that shows when I drink with the cup in my right hand... I wanna show the logo off!!   lol...  don't matter much, I'll get one anyway.

My thanks to Jeff especially, and all the others that keep the boat afloat.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 24, 2018)

I’m in for 2 shirts Size ??  2xl or 3xl. Mug .  I’d be up for a set of 4 beer (pint) classes

Personal note:  there are a lot of folks who put a lot of their personal time and effort to making this forum to work. I for one APPRECIATE what others do to make it work.

Thank you ALL


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 24, 2018)

I have every mug but one, as it got broke. I'm always in for a mug and shirt!


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 24, 2018)

I'll buy a mug (would like it if they were numbered, but I get it) and I have to say this:

I wish the T-shirts would have pockets!!!!!! Didn't buy one last year because of the no pocket option. Not sure I'll buy one this year either due to that.


----------



## jeff (Sep 25, 2018)

Though I'd run a poll to resolve the pocket & sleeve question.

PLEASE VOTE!


----------



## bioguy (Sep 26, 2018)

Short sleeve with pocket


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## LouCee (Sep 26, 2018)

ed4copies said:


> requal said:
> 
> 
> > I see the logo contest as a waste of time.
> ...



I like that you pointed out the "popular vote", no electoral college here. Apparently requal only shares negative opinions, he's posted twice and both were negative.

I would like to see pint glasses again, I'm still enjoying the one I got a couple of years ago!


----------



## Chris Labedz (Sep 26, 2018)

Will buy both


----------



## jeff (Sep 30, 2018)

Bump - please vote if you have not already.


----------



## darrin1200 (Oct 1, 2018)

I absolutely want a Coffee mug and a T-shirt. I would prefer a pocket on the T-shirt.
I would also grab a beer glass if they were available again. My current IAP beer mug is getting a little over worked.


----------



## jeff (Oct 8, 2018)

Here's what I'm thinking might be a good diversion from the usual coffee mug. 
It's a 16 ounce pint stoneware stein. Some pics of various colors, plus one with a logo. 

   

Thoughts?


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 8, 2018)

Out of the 2, I prefer the mug.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 8, 2018)

Do they have handles? If not, then I also would still prefer a mug.


----------



## CREID (Oct 8, 2018)

I would prefer something with a handle. After my carpal tunnel surgery I never got everything back.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 8, 2018)

CREID said:


> I would prefer something with a handle. After my carpal tunnel surgery I never got everything back.



You should ask the DR what he did with all the other pieces You might be able to cast them. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TonyL (Oct 8, 2018)

Those are very nice. I would buy one, but be reluctant to put anything hot in it (and I don't "drink"). I may use it to store some pens. They are good-looking.


----------



## darrin1200 (Oct 8, 2018)

They are nice glasses, but my preference for the Bash Mug, is the more traditional 12oz coffee mug.

The stein might be a nice option/alternative to the beer glass, which I do hope returns.


----------



## Darley (Oct 8, 2018)

I will buy a mug  and maybe as someone mentioned an IAP smock , mine start to wear off since 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Oct 8, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer something with a handle. After my carpal tunnel surgery I never got everything back.
> ...


My doctor doesn't really like the fact that I turn. My long hair bothers him. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm with the mug pack.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 8, 2018)

I'd take a mug and T-shirt (XL)


----------



## tb54 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mug and a shirt sir XXL
Thanks for all your hard work


----------



## Chris Labedz (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice but would prefer a mug with a handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## skiprat (Oct 16, 2018)

It's gone 11.30pm and I've just got home from a long 650mile road trip....:frown: Absolutely knackered...

But was instantly cheered up by a very kind deed that was waiting for me in the post !!!!:biggrin:

Thank you sir!! That was very thoughtful of you...:wink:


----------

